# ATI Radeon 5400 HD supported games?



## imputanium (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a Phenom II 965 3.4ghz, 4gb Crucial RAM. Temporarily using a ATI Radeon 5400 HD 1GB. Want to know if it will support 

Saints Row 2
Fallout 3 GOTYE on a Full Settings running at a 1650x1050

As I said its only until I can afford a Nvidia 470 so Can I play it for the next few weeks on this

Thanks guys

Matt


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome imputanium!

Here are the minimum requirements for Fallout 3:
GPU:
Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 or better/ATI X850 or better) 
RAM:
1GB System RAM (XP)/ 2GB System RAM (Vista) 
CPU:
2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 

In conclusion, yes you can probably run it at low to medium settings.
For future reference, 
head on over to http://www.canyourunit.com for any help with game requirements


----------

